# Orange Bowl matchup.



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hearing FSu vs N. Illinois in the Orange Bowl. 


Pathetic. I can't wait for the playoffs to start.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2012)

sounds like the ACC championship game


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, you get a higher ranked opponent than Georgia does.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 2, 2012)

Wouldn't suprise me if we lost it either.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Hearing FSu vs N. Illinois in the Orange Bowl.
> 
> 
> Pathetic. I can't wait for the playoffs to start.



I wouldn't expect any different for fswho competition wise.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Hearing FSu vs N. Illinois in the Orange Bowl.
> 
> 
> Pathetic. I can't wait for the playoffs to start.



you'll still have these type matchups in the "access" bowls. the playoffs won't stop the contracts between the bowls and the conferences. 

a 10-2 UGA team would still be stuck in a pitiful matchup against a lesser opponent, just like a 10-1 Florida would. 

and to kill someones buzz in a different thread, UGA and Bama still wouldn't square off in the national championship game even with the forthcoming playoff format. only one team per conference gets in. 

this year would most likely be Stanford, Bama, Notre Dame and K-state or FSU.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> you'll still have these type matchups in the "access" bowls. the playoffs won't stop the contracts between the bowls and the conferences.
> 
> a 10-2 UGA team would still be stuck in a pitiful matchup against a lesser opponent, just like a 10-1 Florida would.
> 
> ...



Yes but as long as you win you have a shot. FSu has everything to lose in this matchup. If they win, who cares. If they lose, they lost to NIu.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> and to kill someones buzz in a different thread, UGA and Bama still wouldn't square off in the national championship game even with the forthcoming playoff format. only one team per conference gets in.



Which makers it not really a "playoff" system at all.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, N ILL has lost their HC who has now left for NCSt... This matchup is a total joke


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2012)

Herbstreit agree's and is actually given UGA a little love.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes but as long as you win you have a shot. FSu has everything to lose in this matchup. If they win, who cares. If they lose, they lost to NIu.



agreed. but even with a playoff, this matchup would still happen as K-state would get the fourth slot. You would still have #3 Florida playing #21 Louisville and #6 Stanford playing an unranked Wisconsin in BCS bowls assuming Stanford isn't in the playoff. all the playoff system does is pit the top 4 conference champs in a "playoff". in this years scenario, your playoff teams would be ranked #1,2,5 and 6. and this is actuall a somewhat decent playoff. what exactly does the playoff fix?

your matchups will still be skewed until bowl affiliations are gone. set the bowls by the teams ranks, and the top 10 play in a true playoff with #1 & 2 getting first round byes.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 2, 2012)

No FSU fan likes this one bit either, I can guarantee you.

We are tired of playing Big East, etc. 

The fans would much rather go to the Chick Fil A and play an SEC team, but the university loves the BCS paycheck

Cant wait for a playoff system


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 2, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Which makers it not really a "playoff" system at all.



Correct. It all sucks.


----------



## sac1972 (Dec 2, 2012)

Take the top 4 teams before any conference champianships.go head to head see who comes out on top . That's all We ask for. Leave conferences out of it. This year nd would play uga ala would play florida. The winners would play each other and be done with it. If your not good enough to get in the top 4 beef up your conference.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> you'll still have these type matchups in the "access" bowls. the playoffs won't stop the contracts between the bowls and the conferences.
> 
> a 10-2 UGA team would still be stuck in a pitiful matchup against a lesser opponent, just like a 10-1 Florida would.
> 
> and to kill someones buzz in a different thread, UGA and Bama still wouldn't square off in the national championship game even with the forthcoming playoff format. only one team per conference gets in. this year would most likely be Stanford, Bama, Notre Dame and K-state or FSU.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

One would think that they would have learned after the UGA - Hawaii blowout


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 2, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Are you sure about that?



it has been pointed out several time on college gameday. conference champs only.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> agreed. but even with a playoff, this matchup would still happen as K-state would get the fourth slot. You would still have #3 Florida playing #21 Louisville and #6 Stanford playing an unranked Wisconsin in BCS bowls assuming Stanford isn't in the playoff. all the playoff system does is pit the top 4 conference champs in a "playoff". in this years scenario, your playoff teams would be ranked #1,2,5 and 6. and this is actuall a somewhat decent playoff. what exactly does the playoff fix?
> 
> your matchups will still be skewed until bowl affiliations are gone. set the bowls by the teams ranks, and the top 10 play in a true playoff with #1 & 2 getting first round byes.



I agree it still stinks but FSu would still be able to advance to play real games after dispatching N ILL. 

The way it is now they play and are done.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I agree it still stinks but FSu would still be able to advance to play real games after dispatching N ILL.
> 
> The way it is now they play and are done.



The playoff system that starts in 2014 wouldn't allow us to advance, unless your 1 of the top 4 teams originally.  I don't think the teams below advance at all...just regular bowl games for them.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2012)

sac1972 said:


> Take the top 4 teams before any conference champianships.go head to head see who comes out on top . That's all We ask for. Leave conferences out of it. This year nd would play uga ala would play florida. The winners would play each other and be done with it. If your not good enough to get in the top 4 beef up your conference.



That's an absolute JOKE!  How do you know UF, UGA, and Bama could beat Oregon Or Stanford? YOU DON'T!   Play the game on the field and if you win, your in.  I'm sick of computers and arm chair QB's "deciding" who the "best" teams are.  Make the rules black and white so nobody can complain.  And quit picking favorites.


----------



## moyehow (Dec 3, 2012)

What a JOKE!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure where some of you guys get your info but there will be a committe that will decide the top 4 not bowl alliances or anything else. This has been discussed in great detail the last 4-5 months.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Wouldn't suprise me if we lost it either.



X2...we really stink right now.  Would not bother me one bit if the Jimbo to AU rumors were true.  I'm tired of his pathetic play calling and our inability to play two halves of football against teams that obviously don't belong on the field with us!  I know...who would we replace him with...have no clue, don't care,  And EJ...don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 3, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> No FSU fan likes this one bit either, I can guarantee you.
> 
> We are tired of playing Big East, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm glad we're playing N Ill.  I don't have any confidence in this team against anybody else.  We have the horses to play with anybody.  We just don't have a jockey that will let go of the reins.  Plus, our Qb is stupid.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, EJ is like X Lee part 2. He can throw a little better and sounds more intelligent when speaking, but both were Mr. Everything 5 Star, take us to a NC athletes, that amounted to air on a stick.

At least X Lee did beat Alabama with Nick Saban at the helm.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> it has been pointed out several time on college gameday. conference champs only.



Wrong

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-mockplayoff20121129,0,5060233.story

According to this article, a mock playoff under the current playoff rules would have Bama against Florida in the semi-final (this year).

If conference champ ONLY, what do you do with Notre Dame


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> That's an absolute JOKE!  How do you know UF, UGA, and Bama could beat Oregon Or Stanford? YOU DON'T!   Play the game on the field and if you win, your in.  I'm sick of computers and arm chair QB's "deciding" who the "best" teams are.  Make the rules black and white so nobody can complain.  And quit picking favorites.



This is coming from one of the biggest arm chair QB's on this forum.


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Wrong
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-mockplayoff20121129,0,5060233.story
> 
> ...



If they are not going to limit the playoffs to conference champions, then they need to get rid of the conference championship games.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been reading up on the new playoff system. As I understand it there will be 6 bowl games. 1 championship game, 2 semi final games and 3 games left for teams not picked for the playoffs.

Conference champs will get a automatic bid to a game. Notre Dame will get a automatic bid if they are ranked in the top 15. The rest of the teams will be at large bids selected for the games by the playoff committee.
  Once all 12 teams have been selected for the bowls the playoff committee will chose which 4 teams will be in the playoffs.

 If you wanna see how it will work look at the SI mock draft
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/football/ncaa/11/29/college-football-playoff-mock-selection-committee/index.html


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> If they are not going to limit the playoffs to conference champions, then they need to get rid of the conference championship games.



Why tell me, there’s nothing I can do about it. 

Notice in the linked mock playoff, 3 of the 4 teams are not conference champs, one isn’t even in a conference.

If you limit it to conference champions, you should do away with all polls as all they would do is create controversy. Also consider, if it were conference champions ONLY, how do you decide which conference champions when there are more than 4 conferences?  What about this year’s Big 10 champion Wisconsin, they are 8-5.  They should go to the playoffs simply because they are conference champs, they should go before teams that have only lost one game and are highly ranked ?


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> That's an absolute JOKE!  How do you know UF, UGA, and Bama could beat Oregon Or Stanford? YOU DON'T!   Play the game on the field and if you win, your in.  I'm sick of computers and arm chair QB's "deciding" who the "best" teams are.  Make the rules black and white so nobody can complain.  And quit picking favorites.



You are the joke, if you would read the post before blurting out your "spew" you would see that you make no sense, so here we go..... we will break it down Barney style for you. First actually read what he is saying:

Take the top 4 teams before any conference champianships.go head to head see who comes out on top . That's all We ask for. Leave conferences out of it. This year nd would play uga ala would play florida. The winners would play each other and be done with it. If your not good enough to get in the top 4 beef up your conference.

Before the conference championship games this was your 1-4 line up.... Oregon and Stanford are good just would not be good enough to be in this hypothetical playoff.  Nobody assumed that Oregon or Stanford would loose to anybody. You are just so bent on proving the world wrong about the SEC that you just come off half cocked, and end up looking foolish.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2012)

alphachief said:


> X2...we really stink right now.  Would not bother me one bit if the Jimbo to AU rumors were true.  I'm tired of his pathetic play calling and our inability to play two halves of football against teams that obviously don't belong on the field with us!  I know...who would we replace him with...have no clue, don't care,  And EJ...don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out!



I agree.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 4, 2012)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree.



I kinda feel that way, but who would you replace him with?  Realistically.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 4, 2012)

If you cant win your conference you don't make the playoffs. You had your chance you blew it. With a 4 team playoff you can't have second seeds. You cannot have your cake and eat it too. Championship games gives  more teams the opportunity to make it to the playoffs. If your team overachieved and won their championship game and went on to win the NC you would love it.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 4, 2012)

If you set the playoff before the conference championship game then there's no need to play it.

If it were up to me I'd get rid of conference championship games and go with a 8 team playoff. Teams would still be playing the same amount of games and there would be almost no chance any 1 loss teams would be left out.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> You are the joke, if you would read the post before blurting out your "spew" you would see that you make no sense, so here we go..... we will break it down Barney style for you. First actually read what he is saying:
> 
> Take the top 4 teams before any conference champianships.go head to head see who comes out on top . That's all We ask for. Leave conferences out of it. This year nd would play uga ala would play florida. The winners would play each other and be done with it. If your not good enough to get in the top 4 beef up your conference.
> 
> Before the conference championship games this was your 1-4 line up.... Oregon and Stanford are good just would not be good enough to be in this hypothetical playoff.  Nobody assumed that Oregon or Stanford would loose to anybody. You are just so bent on proving the world wrong about the SEC that you just come off half cocked, and end up looking foolish.



The only reason I say what I do is because in actual HEAD to HEAD games during the BCS, the PAC-12 has outplayed the SEC. The head to head record PROVES it.  I'm tired of all the SEC guys claiming conference superiority when you rarely play the PAC-12, and when you have, you've struggled.  The ONE time you did play the PAC-12 in the BCS, it took a last second field goal in a game where the refs BLEW a call that cost Oregon 7 points, for the SEC to win. 




SlipperyHill Mo said:


> If you cant win your conference you don't make the playoffs. You had your chance you blew it. With a 4 team playoff you can't have second seeds. You cannot have your cake and eat it too. Championship games gives  more teams the opportunity to make it to the playoffs. If your team overachieved and won their championship game and went on to win the NC you would love it.



EXACTLY!!!!!!!!  Even though the new system is a lot better, it still sucks.  If your in a BcS conference and you win your conference, you should get a chance to play for the NC.  Take the polls and computers out of it because they are biased.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 4, 2012)

By that logic if Tech had won the ACC this year you think they deserve a shot at the NC with a 7-6 record?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> By that logic if Tech had won the ACC this year you think they deserve a shot at the NC with a 7-6 record?



Wisconsin won the Big 10 with an 8-5 record; they would have made a quality addition to the playoffs

JJ has a big butt hurtin cause the SEC is  looking to make it 7 in a row and the Pathetic 20 is still at the big goose egg.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I kinda feel that way, but who would you replace him with?  Realistically.



Mike bobo


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> By that logic if Tech had won the ACC this year you think they deserve a shot at the NC with a 7-6 record?



I don't believe that Tech should be in a playoff in that scenario but most people did want a playoff...the NFL has one and look at the giants record last year.  It favors a team that wins enough to qualify and then gets hot at the end of the year.  Once they expand the upcoming playoff you will see three ( or maybe even more) loss teams in there.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2012)

IF Tech had one?  Tech didn't win, so it doesnt matter.  BUT, if they had, then yes, they deserve to play.  The rules should be BLACK and WHITE up front, so NOBODY can complain.  Had UGA beaten Bama, they would have been in the NC game.  Had Oregon beaten Stanford, then they would have been in the NC game.  The point is to find the best team in the nation.  UGA lost to Bama, so they aren't the best team in their conference, let alone the nation.  However, we dont know if Bama really is better than Stanford.  We don't know if they really are better than Wisconsin, or heck, even FSU (who did win the ACC).  All we know is they are better than every other team in the SEC.  If we really want to find out who the best team in the Nation is, let the best teams from each conference play head to head.  Who cares if UGA and UF are better than FSU, they aren't better than Bama.  And Bama would represent the SEC.  If they are the best team, then they would win the NC game, and since they already won the SEC, everyone would know who the best team in the Nation is.  But without playing the best teams from the other conferences, you simply DONT know if Bama really is better or not.  All we know is they are better than the rest of the SEC.  If UGA and UF can't beat them in the SEC, why should they get a chance over Stanford, Wisconsin, or KSU to prove what we ALREADY know, in the NC game?  I dont know if Bama can beat Stanford.  I dont know if they can beat KSU.  What I do know is they can beat UGA.  If you really want to find out who the best teams are, let the best teams from each conference play.  If you aren't the best team in your conference, you aren't the best team in the nation.

But Huck Fin now wants to disregard the conference championship game.  If thats the case, why even HAVE a conference championship game??  He wants ND to play UGA, and Bama and UF to play eachother due to the rankings.  Well what about Oregon?  What about KSU?  They are both one loss teams, and their is no WAY in heck UGA deserves to play in a BCS game, let alone the NC playoff, over Oregon.  Now, Lets COMPARE.. MIGUEL.. Try to keep up!

Oregon record  11-1
UGA record        11-2
Oregon Rank #4
UGA ranking  #7
Oregon Average SOS #28 (averaging Sagarin, Team, and GBE SOS rankings)
UGA  Average SOS  #35

UGA's average margin of loss in its two losses...16 points
Oregons average margin of loss in its one loss.. 3 points (in overtime)

Now... HERES THE KICKER..  Lets look at common oponents over the last two years.  In 2010 UGA and Oregon both played AU, and in 2011 they both played LSU.  UGA and Oregon lost both games, but lets look at the margin of defeat.  UGA lost by an average of 25 points in their games, and Oregon lost by an average of 8 points in their games.  While UGA was being blown out, Oregon lost by an average of 1 score!  Oregon had a better record, higher BCS ranking, tougher SOS when averaging SOS polls, and in head to head games with similiar opponents, they have lost by an average of 17 points less per game.   Not only that, in Oregons 4 total losses over the last three years, they have lost by a total of 22 points, and 3 of the games were by last second field goals.  UGA got BLOWN out this year by SC by 28 points.  Thats more than the total number of points Oregon has lost by in 3 years!!!!    

Ya, UGA really deserves to play in a BCS bowl game over Oregon!!!    Maybe when they stop getting BLOWN out and schedule tougher OOC games!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Wisconsin won the Big 10 with an 8-5 record; they would have made a quality addition to the playoffs
> 
> JJ has a big butt hurtin cause the SEC is  looking to make it 7 in a row and the Pathetic 20 is still at the big goose egg.



Hurting???  No way!  Im loving listening to the Pathetic UGA fans complain that they aren't going to a BCS game while Stanford and Oregon are.  Maybe if SC hadn't crushed them, and they would have scheduled some decent OOC games, they would be.  But UGA has been punished in recent years in OOC games, so they are better off hiding behind a week OOC schedule.

Im sitting back and licking my chops waiting for 2014 and the playoff.  Ive said it for years that a 1 loss PAC-12 team would never make the BCS NC game.  Ive accepted it.  I can't WAIT till the PAC-12 gets to beat the SEC in the NC game like they have in the redular season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> If you set the playoff before the conference championship game then there's no need to play it.
> 
> If it were up to me I'd get rid of conference championship games and go with a 8 team playoff. Teams would still be playing the same amount of games and there would be almost no chance any 1 loss teams would be left out.



That would require eliminating out of conference games (which I have no problem with) and doing a 12 /14 team one time play and then one round winner take all playoff tiered system. The winner of that would then be the "conference Champion" and then would have to go on to a tiered winner take all playoff nationwide among all conference champs in order to determine the national champ.

Even with removing the OOC games, there aren't enough weekends to fit that all in, unless you represent the bowls as part of the playoff system. No way the bowls are going away, too much corporate money at stake. After all, money is what this is all about, not a true champion (at least in the NCAA / BCS eyes) Until you change that factoid you are barking up a tree with no squirrels in it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> I'm tired of all the SEC guys claiming conference superiority



It's not just here, it's everywhere.  All the analyst, be it from espn, CBS, fox etc., they all agree that the SEC is superior and there's no question about it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's not just here, it's everywhere.  All the analyst, be it from espn, CBS, fox etc., they all agree that the SEC is superior and there's no question about it.



Really?  What about the losing record to the PAC-12 in the BCS era?  That's not conference superiority!  Sure, the SEC has won 6 in a row, but only one of those was against the PAC-12, and it was the closest BCS game the SEC won.  They also needed suspect play calling by the refs to win that game......  Now here we are again with a one loss SEC team in the NC game while a 1 loss PAc-12 team is on the outside looking in.  Happens every year....  The SEC wouldn't have that NC dominance if they had to play the best team in the PAC-12 every year.  But we will see that when the playoff starts..  Unless they botch the 4 team pick and make it a beauty contest like the current BCS.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Really?  What about the losing record to the PAC-12 in the BCS era?  That's not conference superiority!  Sure, the SEC has won 6 in a row, but only one of those was against the PAC-12, and it was the closest BCS game the SEC won.  *They also needed suspect play calling by the refs to win that game*......  Now here we are again with a one loss SEC team in the NC game while a 1 loss PAc-12 team is on the outside looking in.  Happens every year....  The SEC wouldn't have that NC dominance if they had to play the best team in the PAC-12 every year.  But we will see that when the playoff starts..  Unless they botch the 4 team pick and make it a beauty contest like the current BCS.





You have more lame excuses than aspirin has pills.




Jetjockey said:


> Sure, the SEC has won 6 in a row, but only one of those was against the PAC-12, and it was the closest BCS game the SEC won.


 Whose fault is it that Pathetic 12 can't make it to the show???  Oh, I know,,,,,, the computers, they are programmed to hate the Pac 12


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2012)

I LOVE these videos!!  Your right.  The refs didn't blow these at ALL!!!  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=3n9LgGf_Iko

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=N_U8An333hc


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 4, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> They also needed suspect play calling by the refs to win that game......



Maybe Chip Kelly should let the refs call his plays.


----------

